# Pic request: Hidden/invisible IC Piping (VR6)



## Zinni (Jun 12, 2007)

Hey guys!
As the title says I'm looking for hidden IC Piping like in these two pictures!
If possible 12V VR6 engines in mk2 mk3 or Corrado bays!








Specifically pics of how they ran the ic piping would be very helpful!
























Thanks in advance!!!


----------



## crzygreek (Jul 8, 2005)

*Re: Pic request: Hidden/invisible IC Piping (Zinni)*

the ultimate in cleanliness/hidden piping (alexigtivr6): http://forums.vwvortex.com/zer...age=6
pictures at the bottom of the page (green mk3 gti)


----------



## KubotaPowered (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: Pic request: Hidden/invisible IC Piping (crzygreek)*

Full bay, nothing shaved, most of the piping is under the car and bumper


----------



## broke_rado (Nov 5, 2008)

*Re: Pic request: Hidden/invisible IC Piping (crzygreek)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crzygreek* »_the ultimate in cleanliness/hidden piping (alexigtivr6): http://forums.vwvortex.com/zer...age=6
pictures at the bottom of the page (green mk3 gti) 

not clean at all
do a "back door" setup for the driver side








point turbo outlet down and run pass. side piping along frame rail








the outcome a clean intercooler piping setup


----------



## Zinni (Jun 12, 2007)

*Re: Pic request: Hidden/invisible IC Piping (broke_rado)*

Hey guys!
Thanks for the pics and info!
I like broke rados way! Your piping looks like 2,5"??? 
I thought about that/your solution on the drivers side....
But I don't want to run the piping above framerail... Is there enough room to route the piping somewhere under the framerail on pass. side?? 
Here's another question: Did somebody already use a Rallye G60 intercooler for higher psi??? Like 25-30 with a GT35R? That IC fits well in the space in front of the radiator...
Greets


----------



## broke_rado (Nov 5, 2008)

*Re: Pic request: Hidden/invisible IC Piping (Zinni)*

All piping is 3".
and as far as running it under the frame rail. Its kinda impossible on a mk3 since there is a motor mount right there on the backside of the motor. The only other way i have seen people do it completely hidden is run the hotside piping under the motor and to the front of the car.


----------



## Zinni (Jun 12, 2007)

*Re: Pic request: Hidden/invisible IC Piping (broke_rado)*

Oh 3".. Thats nice! I also want to do 3" piping...








I hope he doesn't mind me stealing the pic!!

If something like that would work that would be just how I want it to be! But i don't want the pipes being lower than the oilpan! But he has the wrong direction... He has the hotpipe on the driver side and the exit on the pass side... I want to do it like you broke rado as I have a similar short runner... In at pass side out at driver side...
ATM I am cleaning the bay and before there was a G60 in it so I haven't had yet the chance to try it myself and it will take a while to get there so I thought maybe someone has done this before!


----------



## MrMoon (Dec 23, 2008)

*Re: Pic request: Hidden/invisible IC Piping (Zinni)*

that piping hangs really low, you want to have it tucked up between the trans and oilpan
like so


----------



## kevinmacd (Sep 4, 2003)

*Re: Pic request: Hidden/invisible IC Piping (MrMoon)*

mine is not a 12v vr6 but my piping is 2.5 and it goes under the passenger side frame rail and straight up into the intercooler with a 90 fitting on the end tank.


----------



## dreadlocks (May 24, 2006)

This is MKIV 12v, but you can get some ideas from it.


































































_Modified by dreadlocks at 1:52 PM 1-13-2010_


----------

